# She's getting my hopes up



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I really have tried to reserve myself to be content that she's not pregnant anymore. But my Meridia after experiencing a miscarriage at 8 weeks is now about 4 weeks from her respective due date. And I swear I can see movement on her right. Though not a ton it's more then her rumen on her left and definitely different too. And over the past few days I'm sure she's getting bigger. And again though not noticeable in pictures yet her teats and udders are changing shape. I mean I really hope she is, but i do at least in part expect Oct 13th to come and go with no new addition to my little herd.

But here's to a finally month count down and crossing my fingers that she at least gives us 1 little one to love on.

Here are 2 recent pics that show a slight increase on her right the one in the dark is from tonight the other from aug 23. Yes she's small but she also has a very long body and has continued to developed mostly downward since her miscarriage instead of outwards.
















Updates:

9/20. Slight discharge from vulva possible heat? No other symptoms.

9/28. Small strings of goo, no other symptoms. Question 5 day heat? Or is 8 days to long?

10/2 late evening check vulva is wet and sticky looking "yuck" clear whitish discharge. Still no significant udders. Have seen what I believe are braxton hick contractions.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CCCSAW said:


> I really have tried to reserve myself to be content that she's not pregnant anymore. But my Meridia after experiencing a miscarriage at 8 weeks is now about 4 weeks from her respective due date. And I swear I can see movement on her right. Though not a ton it's more then her rumen on her left and definitely different too. And over the past few days I'm sure she's getting bigger. And again though not noticeable in pictures yet her teats and udders are changing shape. I mean I really hope she is, but i do at least in part expect Oct 13th to come and go with no new addition to my little herd.
> 
> But here's to a finally month count down and crossing my fingers that she at least gives us 1 little one to love on.
> 
> ...


Eh if she is a ff you might still have a chance. My dora did not look bred til the last month much and even then she only had a wee belly. She had two hidin in there. your lil lady has a bit of roundness goin on over there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always good to be prepared.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Eh if she is a ff you might still have a chance. My dora did not look bred til the last month much and even then she only had a wee belly. She had two hidin in there. your lil lady has a bit of roundness goin on over there.


She is a ff, or at least would be if she is pregnant. Which is part off what makes this hard. She's also our first (and only) pregnant doe. She's about 2 years old now. She's been seeming more and more uncomfortable by the day this last week or 2. Resting sometimes even more then my 7 and 8 year old retired ladies. And last night I thought it odd for a moment, but she seems to be having difficulty peeing, not like painful but uncomfortable much like I remember when being pregnant myself. Just trying really hard to make sure she fully cleared her bladder to relieve some pressure. She's also starting to become standoffish again, she's not a super friendly girl, but she is people shy and prefers not to be handled but will accept head scratches and sometimes neck rubs, but actually avoiding contact has proven to be a definite sign she's uncomfortable or not feeling well.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So it's looking more like her teats are starting to fill up. Hopefully I can get a good picture. I told hubby if we'd want to stay true to the possibility we're need to get her Bose and cd&t this weekend. She needs more copper too but I forgot to look for it when we went to tractor supply. Maybe I can pick some up when I go in for an exchange for the horse sprayer we picked up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So here are 2 pictures I took today. My other 2 boer does both look to be in heat right now. But Meridia is dry and looks like her vaginal opening is starting to elongate. Again can't see much on the udders, but the teats look bigger to me.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So here are some extra pictures for comparison. Anythinh prior to july (about 8weeks) teats can not be seen at all in rear angle pictures

August 6th








August 5th








July 13th


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Well. 3 week's out and I guess we will know for sure soon. Either she is in heat and had no symptoms other then thick white discharge or she is starting to lose her mucus plug. Yah for more watching and waiting. I know it doesn't many anything yet after all she still had 3 week's. But I'm guessing if it goes away it's probably heat and if it continues its heft plug. Only thing is I don't recall her having quite such a bright white discharge in heat. The other 2 (not bred) both had their heats early this week. Though apparently even with te neighbors nubian bucks just on the other side at the end of my field none of my girls seem interested in looking for love.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Also she seems to have sunken in a lot this morning on her right. I'm not sure what that might indicate, if anything at all. But thought it was interesting.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Baby dropped, getting ready. Have you got your kidding supplies ready?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I really hope that's true. I watched a few labor videos this morning. And what I'm seeing with her compared to the videos is looks like she might be starting to have Braxton hick contractions too. Looks like her whole abdomen just tighten up for a second. We still just keep watching, no udders yet.

I have a few chores I need the hubby to do for kidding but I will get a kit together tonight. I'm 90% positive I have everything except the extra long gloves but I do have regular gloves.


Dwarf Dad said:


> Baby dropped, getting ready. Have you got your kidding supplies ready?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Will be good to finally quit "wondering" . lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

3 weeks from due date?

No udder forming, do you "feel" a little milk pouch at all? 

Her tummy does not look preggo to be less than 1 month from kidding.

Her vulva hasn't really stretched.

Her teats may be getting bigger because she is maturing.

My suspicion is, say she may not be preggo.

But a preg test will let you know for sure.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> 3 weeks from due date?
> 
> No udder forming, do you "feel" a little milk pouch at all?
> 
> ...


There in no piont in doing a pregancy test at this piont, we won't breed her again until March or April anyways. If she is she is if not then she's not. I know the due date.

She does have a sight bag but it's very small. Looks to have grown to me in the past few weeks but is not enough for pictures. No I haven't felt it. I'm usually lucky if i can touch more then the top of her head.

3 week's isn't that long to wait. Like I said either she just had a heat or things are on their way. I see no harm in being prepared but still knowing the is a possibility that her due date will come and go with no kid.

I might very well be wrong s she is my first bred goat, but my husband worked with livestock and he agrees even more then me that there is still a possibility.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup) I hear ya, sometimes they can throw us off.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I guess it's safe to say I won't be getting kids on the ranch this year. Meridia's 2 weeks out with no change. She still carries her tummy different then the others but maybe it's her build or maybe do to the loss. At this point unless she's a later bloomer and her udders don't develop until right before kidding we are done. Of course I'll continue to keep an eye on her just incase things change. But hopefully we will be breeding 3 this year, 2 if the little one doesn't start to grow better.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I need to protest my own thoughts at the moment. I went down to do morning feed and check on thr goats and Meridia has streamers. A thin stream of goo coming from her...?... lady parts. Sorry just woke up can't think. We thought the 20th might have been a possible heat though very slightly discharge was te only sign. But now she has discharge again 8 days later. I'm not sure what to think right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a wait and see.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So I haven't seen any more streamers today but she has been gooey, mostly just stuff stuck to her. Ok I need help what is the proper spelling for the lady bits? Anyways so yeah I didn't have my camera this morning and every time I went down this afternoon I felt there was nothing impressive to try to show so I didn't take any. But this is what frustrates me every time I say to myself ok look she's not pregnant the next time I go down she does something or I see something that's just like "what the hell?" I swear she's going to keep me guessing until one morning I'm going to walk down there to a kid and a big ol' set of udders.

So due dates are 145 day oct 8th 10 days away, 150 days oct 13th 15 days away


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Vulva or who haw work here.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Vulva, yeah for some reason I could get it in my head but not into letters. Makes me feel like an idiot some times. Anyways yeah, the where like clumps of stuff stuck to her vulva, like made me want to take a rag and wipe her off, of course there is no way she would let that would happen. This sucks because its supposed to rain tomorrow and we haven't had a chance to start building the new goat house (cuase the other one collapsed from the wind). I know it shouldn't take too long, but it will take longer building in the rain. I have a spare mini hut she can use if she does kid but it can fit 2-3 goat's if they really want to so I don't want to section it off until I have a comfortable home for the rest again. I mean honestly there are enough structures for everyone to get out of the rain, just not enough homes at the moment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.
Sometimes we have to make do.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Quick question this morning. I just wasn't too confirm. If a goat is straining to pee but not pregnant that would be a bad thing. Yes? But if pregnant possibly normal? I use the word straining but I don't think that's the best way to describe it, it's just like she's trying really hard to clear her bladder.

So I have seen an occasional glob, or more like a chuck of goo over the past few days but nothing impressive just tiny pieces. Of course she still isn't fat like most pregnant goats but she has seemed to get wider the past few days. Which brings me to my pictures, my apologizethat l they aren't great. I'm disappointed how her teats are being pushed almost up and back. Now I don't know if its her belly pushing on her udder tissue or if udders are starting to fill but it looks like the udders are starting to hang lower then the teats. And the udders look semi firm rather then a flap or fold of extra skin. What is your thoughts?

7 days to 145, 12 days to 150


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really isn't an udder filling. If she isn't pregnant, she could have a uterine infection or UTI.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> That really isn't an udder filling. If she isn't pregnant, she could have a uterine infection or UTI.


My apologize again. I don't mean filling like she's about to start producing milk, just that the is something developing, like her udder tissue is filling out in preparation or something. It's just the first substantial change she has made in her udder region that I can actually see in pictures. Like I said it could have just been the way her stomach was pushing on the udder tissue making it look different.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So I checked on her tonight, gooey again, like her whole back end covered in slime. Sorry, maybe not that bad, it wasn't a lot but certainly everywhere. Sorry no pics its really late and dark and she was already a little upset that I rubbed her side (only allowed to touch her head). Ok, so what the heck it can't be heat right. I mean the 20th the 28th and now 10/2? Anyways, I stand out there and watch her a few times a day. Mind you I only have 5 goats. Judging by labor videos I've watched I'm sure she is at least have Braxton hicks contractions. Even had one where she was laying down threw her self to her left side stretched her body way out came back up to laying on her belly give the most awful, uncomfortable looking, and funny mouth expression I have ever seen, wide mouth upper lip curled, then let's out a huge sigh and goes about chewing her cud. I also and seeing more and more she stops for all but a second looks like she's holding her breath that let's out a sigh and again continues what she was doing. Still no udders really. I mean there is a small sack down there, but I'm actually starting to get nervous if she could go into labor the next 11 days is she even going to have milk to feed this kid? And I swear I might die if she is hiding more then 1 in there. But to be honest I've been telling my husband for weeks now I feel like she's going to keep me guessing until one day I go down there and she going to be standing there with a kid and full udders. I'll be sad I really wasn't to at least get to watch this first time. 

I think im going to go to te store tomorrow and pick up colostrum replacer and milk replacer just in case. At least if I have small bags of the powdered stuff on hand I won't have to worry about an emergency trip to the store.

I'm just starting to freak out a little here, I think im going to message a few goat people in the morning and get their advice. Really wishing I would have just sucked it up and got the stuff to do the blood work for her.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Why not have a vet out to check her since you are this nervous?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Why not have a vet out to check her since you are this nervous?


Because I know I'm really only nervous because this is the first ever pregnant animal I have ever had, and I'm sure I would be just as nervous or more so even if she was confirmed and showing proper signs. I have 2 goat people I can contact here in a little bit, but I know the 1 is dealing with lamb kidding right now. And I can certainly call and find out how much it would be for the vet to come out.

Anyways checked her this morning vulva looks dry, but tail has crusts from last night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure it says colostrum replacer and not colostrum supplement. With not physically seeing the goat, we just can't say what is going on. Time will certainly tell.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Do you have a buck or wether that seems interested in her scent and/or lady parts? Could it be possible she is showing signs of coming into heat? This time of year signals rut for some breeds of goat. 

Personally, I have no first hand experience with these type of things, just read and absorb information from the posts of others.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So i guess she has finally decided to give me a definite answer. Shortly after I posted this morning I messaged one of my goat friends and as I was waiting for her reply my doe walked to the far end of the field where the neighbors bucks are and started screaming and flagging her tail. Given she only stayed down at the fence line a few minutes, but she's still talking up a storm. And the 1 buck she was talking to most is pacing the fence line yelling for her to come back. To bad they don't have any boer bucks... she seems content to say up here by the pen now but this is the most I have ever heard her talk about anything. In fact most of the time she is quite and never says a word.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I really don't think she is pregnant. Some does have quite a bit of discharge when they come into season and act differently. I would get a temp on her and make sure she is peeing ok. Peeing frequently sometimes means she is in season.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> I really don't think she is pregnant. Some does have quite a bit of discharge when they come into season and act differently. I would get a temp on her and make sure she is peeing ok. Peeing frequently sometimes means she is in season.


She isn't peeing frequently, just pees like she's got a kid sitting against her bladder. I mean at least that's what it looks like to me, it looks like how I remember feeling trying to pee the last month or 2 of my own pregnancies. Anyways she's back down at the fence yelling at the buck, and my littlest doe looks like she might be starting heat today too. We haven't had any mishaps with the neighbors bucks yet, but I'll be keeping an eye on them because know they use to get into our field once in a while before we'r moved in.

I really need to do a round of supplements on all the girls and probably trim their hoofs too, but we have a busy few days and I know I can't get a temp on her without a second set of hands and preferably after getting her on to the fitting stand.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

CCCSAW said:


> She isn't peeing frequently, just pees like she's got a kid sitting against her bladder. I mean at least that's what it looks like to me, it looks like how I remember feeling trying to pee the last month or 2 of my own pregnancies. Anyways she's back down at the fence yelling at the buck, and my littlest doe looks like she might be starting heat today too. We haven't had any mishaps with the neighbors bucks yet, but I'll be keeping an eye on them because know they use to get into our field once in a while before we'r moved in.
> 
> I really need to do a round of supplements on all the girls and probably trim their hoofs too, but we have a busy few days and I know I can't get a temp on her without a second set of hands and preferably after getting her on to the fitting stand.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If she's yelling for the buck, it sounds like she is in season.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> If she's yelling for the buck, it sounds like she is in season.


Yeah... I think I already said it looks like she gave me a definite answer. Maybe I wasn't clear but I certainly didn't assume she was down yelling and flagging at a buck just for the fun of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, she is in heat.


----------

